# Mily Balakirev - Symphony No.1 in C major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Orchestra: Russian State Symphony 
Orchestra Conductor: Igor Golovschin

The description of the video:
_Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev ( 2 January 1837 [O.S. 21 December 1836] – 29 May [O.S. 16 May] 1910) was a Russian composer, pianist, and conductor known today primarily for his work promoting musical nationalism and his encouragement of more famous Russian composers, notably Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky. He began his career as a pivotal figure, extending the fusion of traditional folk music and experimental classical music practices begun by composer Mikhail Glinka. In the process, Balakirev developed musical patterns that could express overt nationalistic feeling. After a nervous breakdown and consequent sabbatical, he returned to classical music but did not wield the same level of influence as before. 

Work: Symphony No.1 in C-major (1866) scored for 3 flutes (the third doubling piccolo), oboe, English horn, 3 clarinets (switching between B flat and A instruments), 2 bassoons, 4 horns, 2 trumpets, 3 trombones, tuba, timpani, triangle, cymbals, snare drum, bass drum, 2 harps, first and second violins, violas, cellos and double basses.





_


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Very good. A fine example of late 19th century Russian romanticism and a fine symphony by an underappreciated composer, although it does not rise to the same levels as the masterworks of Tchaikovsky, Kalinnikov, Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov and Glazunov.

I do prefer it a little over his second symphony (which would probably earn a rating of 'good'), but both are fine compositions.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love this symphony very, very much and I have ever since I first heard it on the Beecham recording when I was 13 or so. It's so Russian sounding and its neglect nowadays is inexplicable. The third movement is one of the most beautiful things ever written; it has bittersweet quality to it. Like he was looking back over the last 40 years and seeing what his Mighty Five had accomplished and that their time was at an end. The scoring is fantastic; did anyone write for harp as effectively? Recordings are plentiful, although we haven't had a new one in quite some time. This is another work that should be far more common in live concerts. I've never encountered it even once. It's too difficult for amateurs, sadly enough. We need a Complete Balakirev Edition in a nice budget box!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of Russian romantic-era music, and Balakirev is no exception. I did enjoy the Largo introduction to the 1st movement, but the rest of it did nothing for me. This symphony might be an improvement over the symphonies of Kalinnikov and Borodin but not by much. "not so good, not so bad".


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

As the leader of The Mighty Handful (the 19th Century Russian Rat Pack), Balakirev had tremendous influence on Russian music at the time. The other members of the click were Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky, Borodin, and Cui. His musical ideas were cutting edge at the time, but he had a habit of not publishing his work until long after he composed, which gave time for the others to incorporate his techniques and then take credit for the innovations. He didn't seem to mind that and actually seemed to relish his role as mentor. Personally I have listened to his First Symphony but didn't find it memorable.

Postscript: I just listened to it again and found it fascinating. Maybe still not memorable but so well written that I will up vote my from "not so..." to "good".


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This symphony is sadly neglected except for recordings . I can't think of it being programmed by any orchestra in recent years, except perhaps in the composer's native Russia . 
I also first got to know this symphony with the classic Beecham recording way back in time before CDs existed . There's no doubt about it ; if. audiences at concerts everywhere got a chance to hear this symphony , they would love it . 
Where are you , maestros Nezet-Seguin , Kent Nagano , Jaap van Zweden , Andris Neslons, Simon Rattle , Daniel Barenboim , Leonard Slatkin , and others ? PLEASE , program this symphony wherever you conduct ! And please record it, too .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good 
Top choice - Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan , must have. 
Other options: Evgeni Svetlanov and Vassily Sinaisky.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Very good.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Excellent. A truly lovely symphony packed full of life and colour. As so often in Russian music, Svetlanov's my top choice.


----------

